# Best Methods Crown Molding



## buysell201 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm Really interested in the best Methods to repair cracked and chipped crowned molding. Is it always better to replace the whole thing? If you have some time it would really be helpful to me if you can give me your opinions on repairing chips in crown molding.



Paragonbuildingartisans.com


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

Anything paint grade can be repaired with bondo fairly easily. Some people like spackle but that sucks up a lot of moisture when you go to paint it so you can usually tell exactly where spackle was used.


----------



## buysell201 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Thank's a lot*

Thanks a lot bondo sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've used bondo for repairing woodwork. The thing about using it is you should sand it before it gets "rock" hard. This will save you a lot of time. IT sounds like you have a lot of cracks if you were considering replacing the crown.


----------



## buysell201 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Just trying to make it look perfect*

I don't have a lot of cracks but i really want it to look like it's never been worked on like brand new and I was wondering what the best method of repairing cracks were.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sketel said:


> Anything paint grade can be repaired with bondo fairly easily. Some people like spackle but that sucks up a lot of moisture when you go to paint it so you can usually tell exactly where spackle was used.



+1. It's fast too.












 









.


----------

